# Israel Houghton And Wife Are Divorced After 20 Years



## alexstin (Mar 4, 2016)

So sad for them,  in marriage our guard must ALWAYS be up when it comes to adultery. 

“It is with a collective heavy heart that we announce that after over 20 years of marriage and a long separation, Meleasa and I are officially divorced. Several years ago I failed and sinned in my marriage. Though this is new to many, it is not new to us as we have been working through this for over 5 years. Although we tried, the challenges in our relationship have proven too much to overcome. We have always handled our family and ministry with grace and generosity toward others, discretion, and privacy. So, for the sake of our amazing kids, we are also handling this privately with pastoral oversight and assistance. We choose to remain friendly and kind to each other going forward. I am in the process of restoration and I have repented for my actions. Although I am sincerely sorry, and forgiven, I soberly realize that I will live with the consequences of my failings for the rest of my life. As this has become a public matter I want to apologize to the many who have supported my ministry through the years. I’m sorry for the many who will be hurt to learn of my personal failure. I regret any pain or disappointment that this news may cause you. We thank you for your prayers and for allowing us to handle this privately with those who are set over us in this process.

Prayerfully

Israel Houghton


----------



## Loving (Mar 4, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joy2day (Mar 4, 2016)

I am so sad to hear this ... the enemy has launched such an attack on Christian marriages, trying to keep men and women of God apart.  This couple in particular always struck me as being so in love ...Through it all, God is still faithful and the enemy will not win, no satan is not winning!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 4, 2016)

Oh, this hurts my heart.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 4, 2016)

Loving said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's what I thought :-(


----------



## LadyPBC (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry that it didn't work out for them.  How long before I can start winking at him?  Just sayin'!


----------



## ommns (Mar 4, 2016)

There is still hope. God can restore the marriage. Let's just keep praying for them.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 4, 2016)

Adultery begins long before taking someone else to bed.  Sounds like he committed this many times over and probably after being caught.  Sad.  I wouldn't take him back, personally.  It's like working for a bank and stealing from it.  You can't come back to my bank to work.  But I'll pray for you.  I know people will say, "oh, the kids will suffer.." and overlook the suffering the wife is going to face for years to come, esp. when the kids become angry over the divorce and start blaming her for quitting.  If anybody needs prayer, it's that mother.  I'm glad he openly repented even though I don't know of this couple.




> I have repented for my action*s*. Although I am sincerely sorry, and forgiven, I soberly realize that I will live with the consequences of my failing*s* for the rest of my life.


----------



## mensa (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh my Lord, nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

My heart aches for the both of them and their children. I'm so sorry that Israel fell, but if he is a child of God and has removed that type of behavior from his life, permanently, The Lord will raise him up again, help him to re-focus his vision, and allow him to be able to keep on going and growing, even though the consequences of his actions will be horrific.

I am so sorry for his ex-wife because of the horrible pain that she will have to be healed from. I hope that she doesn't become bitter.  But if she is a child of God, her broken heart will be healed by the Great Physician.  She will be able to forgive Israel and obtain a mind of peace.

I'm watching the powerful song that he wrote on youtube called _*Israel and New Breed Alpha And Omega Full Version*_.  When he falls down on his knees, a young lady who is crying heavily, walks up to the stage as if to comfort him.  I wonder if that's Israel's Wife?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 5, 2016)

This is so painful to read, so sad


----------



## Loving (Mar 6, 2016)

mensa said:


> I'm watching the powerful song that he wrote on youtube called _*Israel and New Breed Alpha And Omega Full Version*_.  When he falls down on his knees, a young lady who is crying heavily, walks up to the stage as if to comfort him.  I wonder if that's Israel's Wife?


@mensa Yes, that's his wife. If you watch the entire recording, you will see where he refers to her as the love of his life.  That album was recorded live in South Africa and it was a very powerful album.

To say I'm devastated is an understatement. He's my favorite praise and worship leader. I'm still in shock.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 6, 2016)

If I ever hear about Heather  Lindsey and her husband...Boy Oh boyyy


----------



## mensa (Mar 6, 2016)

I read an article that said that Israel divorced his wife. I assumed that she had divorced him, since she was the offended party.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 6, 2016)

mensa said:


> *I read an article that said that Israel divorced his wife. I assumed that she had divorced him, since she was the offended party*.



This is too much.     If he did, he was wrong.


----------



## mensa (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey Shimmie, I really hope the writer got it wrong.

I have two bil who met their current wives on their respective jobs while they were still married to their ex-wives.  They divorced their ex-wives to marry their current ones.  The mil says that because they asked God to forgive them for committing adultery, God will forgive and bless their current union. 

Their ex-wives were heartbroken when their husbands divorced them. 

The first one said that he divorced his wife because he had a large amount of debt that she would not help him get out of.  He met a woman on his job who "understood" him and would help him pay it off.

The second one met a woman who is almost 30 years his junior.  He wanted to marry her cause she probably was fertile and could give him children while his ex-wife was barren.

As I said, their mother is very happy that both of her sons have found the women of their dreams.


----------



## ommns (Mar 6, 2016)

I often wonder why is it so hard for two Christian people to stay married.  I know that marriages have a lot of ups and downs sometimes hard times but to me Christians have the  BEST free marriage counselor out there - GOD.

But since I am not married, I have no idea how hard or easy a marriage is.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 6, 2016)

James 1:14-15


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 6, 2016)

mensa said:


> Hey Shimmie, I really hope the writer got it wrong.
> 
> I have two bil who met their current wives on their respective jobs while they were still married to their ex-wives.  They divorced their ex-wives to marry their current ones.  The mil says that because they asked God to forgive them for committing adultery, God will forgive and bless their current union.
> 
> ...


They both (the Bil's) not only abused their former wives, but also God's word.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 6, 2016)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> James 1:14-15


*
James 1:14-15 - King James Version (KJV)
*
_14 But every man is tempted, when he is drawn away of his own lust, and enticed.
15 Then when lust hath conceived, it bringeth forth sin: and sin, when it is finished, bringeth forth death.
_
The death of a good Marriage has taken place here.    Yet, God has been known to resurrect even so dead as the 'Valley of the Dry Bones'.    To God be the glory, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 6, 2016)

@Shimmie nothing is impossible with God


----------



## Dellas (Mar 7, 2016)

Sad to hear this. I have been around to see many fallen scandals. My heart is broken. 
Bob Coy 
http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...gns-moral-failure-bob-coy-calvary-chapel.html
Ray Boltz
http://www.christianitytoday.com/gleanings/2008/september/ray-boltz-comes-out.html
and a number of others. We never recognize the challenges people are going through.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2016)

IwanthHealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie nothing is impossible with God


Amen Healthy  Hair... Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 7, 2016)

Adel10 said:


> Sad to hear this. I have been around to see many fallen scandals. My heart is broken.
> Bob Coy
> http://www.christianitytoday.com/gl...gns-moral-failure-bob-coy-calvary-chapel.html
> Ray Boltz
> ...



This is too much. ..


----------



## movingforward (Mar 7, 2016)

WOW!!! Never thought he would cheat!  

Boggles the mind how married folks can cheat more than once.....although once is bad enough!  But how can you continuously cheat on your spouse?  

Well I pray for his ex-wife to let him go and move forward with her life.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 7, 2016)

mensa said:


> Hey Shimmie, I really hope the writer got it wrong.
> 
> I have two bil who met their current wives on their respective jobs while they were still married to their ex-wives.  They divorced their ex-wives to marry their current ones.  The mil says that because they asked God to forgive them for committing adultery, God will forgive and bless their current union.
> 
> ...



Hello  @mensa  The mil is happy that she has new dil's. The woman sounds like a real meddler. What a sad situation to occur in a family It sounds like there was a lot of strife...


----------



## momi (Mar 9, 2016)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> This is so painful to read, so sad



Honestly - I was really bothered by the fact that his announcement was sandwiched in between all these advertisings for upcoming concerts. 

One brave soul commented on his FB post saying she was praying for him and she hoped that he would take some time off. They tore her up. We don't want to hold anyone accountable anymore.


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2016)

Poor woman.. lol But I'm more prone to believe the concerts are prior engagements / contracts that he's legally binded to (well, he was legally binded to his wife, too   )  Also I see divorce as a death... and everyone deals with death in different ways. Some keep busy to keep from crying/losing it and may _appear _nonchalant. Others take time off or retreat, to re-group and may _appear _near suicidal. No matter how a person reacts/deals with a life crisis, everyone would have something to say about it. Can't please folks... gotta do what's best for you as an individual.


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 13, 2016)

sweetvi said:


> If I ever hear about Heather  Lindsey and her husband...Boy Oh boyyy




I can't ever imagine this happening. I don't really follow her husband like that but Heather is so devoted to that man and her children(or at least that's how it seems), I can't imagine her leaving her marriage for any reason.

Sidenote, their daughter is the cutest!


----------



## mensa (Mar 13, 2016)

momi said:


> Honestly - I was really bothered by the fact that his announcement was sandwiched in between all these advertisings for upcoming concerts.
> 
> One brave soul commented on his FB post saying she was praying for him and she hoped that he would take some time off. They tore her up. We don't want to hold anyone accountable anymore.


*Momi, I so agree with you.  *


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 14, 2016)

mensa said:


> Oh my Lord, nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My heart aches for the both of them and their children. I'm so sorry that Israel fell, but if he is a child of God and has removed that type of behavior from his life, permanently, The Lord will raise him up again, help him to re-focus his vision, and allow him to be able to keep on going and growing, even though the consequences of his actions will be horrific.
> 
> ...


Yup that was his wife.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 14, 2016)

Loving said:


> @mensa Yes, that's his wife. If you watch the entire recording, you will see where he refers to her as the love of his life.  That album was recorded live in South Africa and it was a very powerful album.
> 
> To say I'm devastated is an understatement. He's my favorite praise and worship leader. I'm still in shock.


That album and the video of the live recording are amazing.  I was literally on my floor on my face in tears.


----------



## Loving (Mar 14, 2016)

@crlsweetie912  Same thing happened to me the first time I heard the album


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 14, 2016)

Loving said:


> @crlsweetie912  Same thing happened to me the first time I heard the album


I'm still upset that I let somebody use it and never got it back.....lol...


----------



## kanozas (Mar 20, 2016)

> The first one said that he divorced his wife because he had a large amount of debt that she would not help him get out of.  He met a woman on his job who "understood" him and would help him pay it off.
> 
> The second one met a woman who is almost 30 years his junior.  He wanted to marry her cause she probably was fertile and could give him children while his ex-wife was barren.
> 
> As I said, their mother is very happy that both of her sons have found the women of their dreams.




I'm glad those women are free now.  Disgusting child-minded men they married.

-----------------

Christians cannot stay married these days because one or both of the partners are offending the other and that they are just as human as non-christians.  All marriage is important and under attacks, no matter the religion.  Lack of respect.  Is it truly a "loss" to be freed from shenanigans?  Maybe not.


----------



## mensa (Mar 20, 2016)

kanozas said:


> I'm glad those women are free now.  Disgusting child-minded men they married.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Christians cannot stay married these days because one or both of the partners are offending the other and that they are just as human as non-christians.  All marriage is important and under attacks, no matter the religion.  Lack of respect.  Is it truly a "loss" to be freed from shenanigans?  Maybe not.


Hey Kanozas,

Both of their ex-wives are still struggling with broken hearts.  But my BIL's are doing fine with their new women. It's as if they were never married.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 20, 2016)

mensa said:


> Hey Kanozas,
> 
> Both of their ex-wives are still struggling with broken hearts.  But my BIL's are doing fine with their new women. It's as if they were never married.




That's all on the surface and temporary.  Those women will come into their own and those men will face the consequences.  It always happens.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## momi (Mar 22, 2016)

I am done, through, and kaput.
Done.

http://www.lovebscott.com/news/coup...-new-boo-israel-houghton-make-a-splash-photos

Adrienne Bailon has a new romance in her life.

She was spotted spending time at the Dreams Tulum Resort & Spa with a mystery man…







According to TMZ, he and Adrienne have been seeing each other for a while — but he just got out of a 20-year marriage earlier this year. Adrienne appeared in the 2013 movie Israel produced called, _‘I’m in Love with a Church Girl.’_


----------



## momi (Mar 22, 2016)

Somebody please tell me this is not him and my information is incorrect. The CF should not be reading like the ET.


----------



## Laela (Mar 22, 2016)

*SIGH*

*Adrienne Bailon Vacations With New Man Israel Houghton: See the Exclusive Pic*

March 22, 2016 @ 4:01 PM
_By_  Megan French
         




Bailon and Houghton Victor Garcia
Real romance! *Adrienne Bailon* is dating Grammy Award–winning Christian music artist *Israel Houghton*, a source confirms to _Us Weekly_. The couple were recently spotted on vacation together at Dreams Tulum Resort & Spa in Tulum, Mexico.

* Check Out Hollywood's Friendliest Exes *
The_ Real_ talk-show host and the gospel singer spent the week relaxing on the beach, unwinding at the spa and enjoying a tequila tasting. Although the relationship is new, Bailon, 32, and Houghton, 44, have known each other for a few years. He exec-produced her 2013 film _I’m in Love With a Church Girl_.    

* PHOTOS: Talk Show Controversies and Feuds: The Biggest Ever *
Speculation that the pair are engaged began after they were seen wearing matching bands on their ring fingers, but a source tells _Us_ that’s just a coincidence. “[They] just have the same rings from Cartier that they bought separately,” the friend explains to _Us_. “They normally hang out in group circles but over spring break decided to take a trip alone together for the first time.”


----------



## momi (Mar 22, 2016)

@Laela I am too through.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 22, 2016)

Disgrace.


----------



## alexstin (Mar 22, 2016)

His statement
In the midst of all that's going on in the
world... Suffering, terrorism, deciding a future for our country, and making the world safer; It is sad that I am even having to address this matter... I understand that gossip and salacious untrue speculative stories are far more interesting and entertaining than the truth & facts. But, it's incredibly unfair to allow someone to carry the burden, blame & shame of something they had nothing to do with...

*I met Adrienne Bailon a bit over 2 years ago*, we worked together & became friends... Our circles connected & we remained good friends. From a friendship, as two single adults we have very recently begun to explore a dating relationship.

As I previously wrote in a statement I released a while back, My marriage had been over for quite some time before going public with my divorce announcement.

*Where I shared, or as some have pointed out 'over-shared' my failure in my marriage... From over 5 years prior.* *  It seems to be simple math that I had not even yet met Adrienne during the time my marriage was falling apart.*

It deeply saddens me that an innocent party would be dragged into this situation that I have taken personal responsibility for. Adrienne is a woman of integrity & character... Most of all she is a true friend, and she should not be blamed for my past indiscretions. I assure you - I am willing to own my wrongs and I have in the past. God knows & sees all things. I appreciate your prayers, and I join you in praying for the issues of life that truly matter today all over the world.

*He needs to get his dates straight. He produced the movie she starred in back in 2010. The movie came out in 2013.*


----------



## Loving (Mar 22, 2016)

And this is why we are viewed as hypocrites.....


----------



## momi (Mar 22, 2016)

alexstin said:


> His statement
> In the midst of all that's going on in the
> world... Suffering, terrorism, deciding a future for our country, and making the world safer; It is sad that I am even having to address this matter... I understand that gossip and salacious untrue speculative stories are far more interesting and entertaining than the truth & facts. But, it's incredibly unfair to allow someone to carry the burden, blame & shame of something they had nothing to do with...
> I met Adrienne Bailon a bit over 2 years ago, we worked together & became friends... Our circles connected & we remained good friends. From a friendship, as two single adults we have very recently begun to explore a dating relationship.
> ...



Whatever Israel.

Had the nerve to sound perturbed too.


----------



## alexstin (Mar 22, 2016)

momi said:


> Apparently he isn't concerned too con
> 
> 
> Whatever Israel.
> ...


See my edit @momi  He thinks we're stupid.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 22, 2016)

So it's him!!!!!


----------



## Laela (Mar 22, 2016)

IKR.. He was better off not issuing a statement at all. I wasn't ready for this mess.



momi said:


> Apparently he isn't concerned too con
> 
> 
> Whatever Israel.
> ...


----------



## momi (Mar 22, 2016)

alexstin said:


> See my edit @momi  He thinks we're stupid.



Smh! I guess so. 

 Unless the Lord convicts me otherwise he won't have to worry about me spending one red cent on any of his music. 

Some people cannot handle having money. I can't recall the scripture but I think it's in Psalms - that contains a prayer for God to give us enough so that we won't blaspheme and not too much that we forget Him.


----------



## mensa (Mar 22, 2016)

I am so done with Mr. Houghton.  Wow, just wow.  I just don't know what to say.  How can he do this without being convicted?


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 23, 2016)

I've never liked Adrienne Bailon! She can't be any good for him.....or maybe they deserve each other. 
She always seems so narcissistic, like she can't live without attention (e.g. on 'The Real' every convo turns to her)   And this is too sudden!! What happened to repenting and then taking time to reflect so that you don't make the same mistake?

I'm soooooo disappointed in Israel. I really enjoy his music. Especially his song called "For Your Grace."


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 23, 2016)

this is a mess, I don't even know what to say...


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Mar 24, 2016)

momi said:


> Smh! I guess so.
> 
> Unless the Lord convicts me otherwise he won't have to worry about me spending one red cent on any of his music.
> 
> Some people cannot handle having money. I can't recall the scripture but I think it's in Psalms - that contains a prayer for God to give us enough so that we won't blaspheme and not too much that we forget Him.



_Proverbs 30: 8-9
Keep falsehood and lies far from me; give me neither poverty nor riches, but give me only my daily bread. Otherwise, I may have too much and disown you and say, 'Who is the LORD?' Or I may become poor and steal, and so dishonor the name of my God._

I think this should all be our prayer if and when the Lord expands our financial blessings. Jesus wasn't lying when he said it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than inherit the kingdom. We are so fickle as human being and will worship the blessing (fame, wealth, status) more than the Creator. Lord Jesus have mercy on us sinners.


----------



## momi (Mar 24, 2016)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> _Proverbs 30: 8-9
> Keep falsehood and lies far from me; give me neither poverty nor riches, but give me only my daily bread. Otherwise, I may have too much and disown you and say, 'Who is the LORD?' Or I may become poor and steal, and so dishonor the name of my God._
> 
> I think this should all be our prayer if and when the Lord expands our financial blessings. Jesus wasn't lying when he said it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than inherit the kingdom. We are so fickle as human being and will worship the blessing (fame, wealth, status) more than the Creator. Lord Jesus have mercy on us sinners.



Thank you so much  referencing the scripture. I should have gone back and added the text. 

Indeed may He have mercy on us all.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2016)

Ladies... I recall that movie with Adrienne and Ja'rule (sp?)

I didn't realize that it was produced by Israel Houghton.       What I noticed about the movie is that it rode 'on the edge'.    It was 'carnal'... period.    I remember thinking, 'she's a Church girl, yet...  

My point is that with this movie that he produced, you could see the carnality that was coming from his spirit for it did not represent the lifestyle that a Christian woman would live. After seeing the latest news, I'm not that surprised as it appears that this lust for Adrienne was evolving in him all along.

Just my perception.


----------



## mensa (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey Shimmie, 

I totally agree with you.  

I haven't seen the movie.  I'll see if I can view it on youtube.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2016)

mensa said:


> Hey Shimmie,
> 
> I totally agree with you.
> 
> I haven't seen the movie.  I'll see if I can view it on youtube.


  Hi Precious @mensa 

From the title of the movie my daughter and I expected 'more' from the 'Church Girl' image.   Adrienne simply was not the 'right' choice for this role.


----------



## mensa (Mar 24, 2016)

^^^ I love, love, love your Too Many, Not Enough, ect., poster!


----------



## fifi134 (Mar 24, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Ladies... I recall that movie with Adrienne and Ja'rule (sp?)
> 
> I didn't realize that it was produced by Israel Houghton.       What I noticed about the movie is that it rode 'on the edge'.    It was 'carnal'... period.    I remember thinking, 'she's a Church girl, yet...
> 
> ...



That movie was beyond ratchet. There were so many things that her character engaged in that were not proper for a believer. Those who don't know the Lord would be led to believe Adrienne's character's behavior was godly when in fact, it was quite the opposite. It was such a huge disappointment!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2016)

mensa said:


> ^^^ I love, love, love your Too Many, Not Enough, ect., poster!


  My daughter shared it with me, so I posted it in my siggy.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 24, 2016)

fifi134 said:


> That movie was beyond ratchet. There were so many things that her character engaged in that were not proper for a believer. Those who don't know the Lord would be led to believe Adrienne's character's behavior was godly when in fact, it was quite the opposite. It was such a huge disappointment!


  Hi @fifi134 

We were very disappointed with the movie because it gave young girls (who don't know the Lord) the impression it's okay to live on the edge of sexuality.   Adrienne was presented more salacious than as one who serves the Lord.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 30, 2016)

http://www.inquisitr.com/2937675/adrienne-bailon-did-she-break-up-israel-houghtons-marriage/


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 31, 2016)

^^it'll be interesting to see if Adrienne responds


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 1, 2016)

kanozas said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/2937675/adrienne-bailon-did-she-break-up-israel-houghtons-marriage/





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^it'll be interesting to see if Adrienne responds



Has she mentioned this on the show she is co-hosting (The Real)?   Have any on the show mentioned this?   I haven't been watching this in a while.  This entire issue is so heartbreaking.    I keep asking... "What on earth happened to this man to cause him to do this?"   He seemed so devoted to God, his wife and family and the Ministry.  

* Huge Sigh *  

Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## mensa (Apr 2, 2016)

Shimmie, I know exactly how you feel.  I was upset with him earlier, but I grieve for his consequences now. 

For me, I look at it as a warning sign to not even dare to let my guard down.    Nope, can't do that till I get Home.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 2, 2016)

mensa said:


> Shimmie, I know exactly how you feel.  I was upset with him earlier, but I grieve for his consequences now.
> 
> For me, I look at it as a warning sign to not even dare to let my guard down.    Nope, can't do that till I get Home.


@mensa... thank you so much for this precious word.   You have a heart to grieve beyond what we now 'see', for there is more that we do not 'see', meaning the consequences.  

What bothers me is that he does not express any grief over what he has done to his wife.   He has literally 'moved on' to be happy with someone else and he is doing so in sin.  Adrienne is not a 'Church Girl", and by that I mean, the two of them are not having a sexless relationship.  And he keeps defending her when he should be defending his wife and protecting his wife's feelings from all of this publicity.  This is more painful for his wife than it is for Adrienne.    He is truly 'out there', away from God. 

*I don't get it*     I truly...just...don't...get...it.       This man is not showing any remorse or true repentance.


----------



## Loving (Apr 2, 2016)

I discovered yesterday that his latest album "Covered in Asia" was on Netflix. I barely got through 5 minutes. All I kept seeing in my mind were those awful pictures of him with Adrienne. 

I know that we are not supposed to put people like these on a pedestal but by virtue of them being in the public's eye, it can't be helped. Things like these hurt their witness and to some extent ours.

As @Shimmie said, it's the lack of remorse that gets to me the most. How can one who seemed to be so close to God, be this callous and blatant now?


----------



## LouCrePanJam (Apr 2, 2016)

I wonder if he's going through a mid life crisis. 

This time next year, Adrienne will more than likely be in a relationship with her usual "type."
I think she's a nice girl and all but IMO she's just experimenting with the "church boy" until the next hip hop producer comes along.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 2, 2016)

Loving said:


> I discovered yesterday that his latest album "Covered in Asia" was on Netflix. I barely got through 5 minutes. All I kept seeing in my mind were those awful pictures of him with Adrienne.
> 
> *I know that we are not supposed to put people like these on a pedestal but by virtue of them being in the public's eye, it can't be helped. Things like these hurt their witness and to some extent ours.*
> 
> As @Shimmie said, it's the lack of remorse that gets to me the most. How can one who seemed to be so close to God, be this callous and blatant now?


At the bolded, you are so right about this.   And you are absolutely correct that although we do not place them upon pedestals, we still expect them to represent the Body of Christ with temperance and not be like the world.     He's just letting all of his fleshly desires hang 'all out there'  showing absolutely no shame, including his stomach.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 2, 2016)

LouCrePanJam said:


> *I wonder if he's going through a mid life crisis. *
> 
> This time next year, Adrienne will more than likely be in a relationship with her usual "type."
> I think she's a nice girl and all but IMO she's just experimenting with the "church boy" until the next hip hop producer comes along.



He yielded to temptation...


----------



## ojthomas (Apr 3, 2016)

sweetvi said:


> If I ever hear about Heather  Lindsey and her husband...Boy Oh boyyy



For real! That would be devastating!


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 3, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> Has she mentioned this on the show she is co-hosting (The Real)?   Have any on the show mentioned this?   I haven't been watching this in a while.  This entire issue is so heartbreaking.    I keep asking... "What on earth happened to this man to cause him to do this?"   He seemed so devoted to God, his wife and family and the Ministry.
> 
> * Huge Sigh *
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing.



The Real has been on a break for the past two weeks and they finally return tomorrow.  The timing of the break is very interesting and I too am  curious to see if she will address it.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 3, 2016)

TrulyBlessed said:


> The Real has been on a break for the past two weeks and they finally return tomorrow.  The timing of the break is very interesting and I too am  curious to see if she will address it.


@TrulyBlessed 

Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 3, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> @TrulyBlessed
> 
> Thank you so much for the update.



You're very welcome


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh wow, this is very heartbreaking. I will pray for both of them that their *faith* does not fail.


----------



## mrselle (Apr 5, 2016)

TrulyBlessed said:


> The Real has been on a break for the past two weeks and they finally return tomorrow.  The timing of the break is very interesting and I too am  curious to see if she will address it.



Adrienne is going to address the rumors on today's show.  I've seen the clips, but will watch the show to see if she says anything in addition to what I've seen from the clips that have been posted.  From the clips, she just says that she and Israel are dating, she is glad to have a platform to be able to set the record straight, he is officially divorced and she was not the cause of their marital problems.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 5, 2016)

well did she say anything more.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 5, 2016)

@mrselle Ahh thanks and I set my DVR so I'll be checking it out in a minute.


----------



## mrselle (Apr 5, 2016)

gn1g said:


> well did she say anything more.



Not really.  The highlights...

- he is not married
- he was never good friends with her ex-fiance
- her co-hosts called her when the news hit the blogs to make sure she was ok. 
- her co-hosts stood up for her and said that she is a good person and wouldn't breakup a marriage
- as far as the relationship she said we'll see how things go.

I wonder if they will wake up a year or two from now and say the backlash was worth it.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 7, 2016)

No matter what they say, it's still a very bad situation.  

Those beach photos of them are too intimate.

He became romantically involved far too soon after the divorce which indicates that he was involved before the divorce process,  which also indicates he was still cheating,

He's not showing any respect for his ex-wife nor her feelings,  He's wrong...period,


----------



## mrselle (Apr 7, 2016)

Shimmie said:


> No matter what they say, it's still a very bad situation.
> 
> Those beach photos of them are too intimate.
> 
> ...



I agree whole-heartedly.  I'll admit, while watching the show I almost felt a little sorry for her.  I started thinking, " Well maybe it will work for them."  But then common sense kicked in and I was like, "Uh, no ma'am."  One of the first things she said is, "This man is not married. Praise God."  Why would a Christian who knows the Bible praise God for the demise of a marriage?  He and his wife were together for over 20 years.  They have children, they had a home and they built a life together.  Why would anyone praise God that all of that went away due to his inability to remain faithful to his wife????


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 7, 2016)

mrselle said:


> I agree whole-heartedly.  I'll admit, while watching the show I almost felt a little sorry for her.  I started thinking, " Well maybe it will work for them."  But then common sense kicked in and I was like, "Uh, no ma'am."  One of the first things she said is, "This man is not married. Praise God."  Why would a Christian who knows the Bible praise God for the demise of a marriage?  He and his wife were together for over 20 years.  They have children, they had a home and they built a life together.  Why would anyone praise God that all of that went away due to his inability to remain faithful to his wife????



Exactly @mrselle

What both of them are doing is no different than the people in the world...the sinners.     I know of several who stay out of relationships until the healing process has taken placed and that they have fully repented from sinning in their marriage.   This man didn't wait for the ink to dry before bunny hopping with Adrienne.   

C'mon Izzie... you ain't foolin nobody.  

I do not like that his 'wife' has to be humiliated like this.   It's not right.  He's not doing right by her even after the divorce.    It's just not right.


----------



## Dellas (Apr 8, 2016)

mrselle said:


> Not really.  The highlights...
> 
> - he is not married
> - he was never good friends with her ex-fiance
> ...


Even if he was single, what do we tell single people dating and compromising positions/situations.
And dating someone of your own faith...
He is just doing what he wants ....period...


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Apr 10, 2016)

momi said:


> @Laela I am too through.


I was just coming in here like, "Did I just read on YouTube that Israel Houghton is Adrienne Bailon's new boo?" I thought he just got a divorce with his wife. This is disgraceful IMO cause it indicates you were dating while still married, yes separated but still married. Okay, for the sake of argument let's say they waited until the divorce was finalized, it's still tacky for me. @momi


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 12, 2016)

NICOLETHENUMBERONE said:


> I was just coming in here like, "Did I just read on YouTube that Israel Houghton is Adrienne Bailon's new boo?" I thought he just got a divorce with his wife. This is disgraceful IMO cause it indicates you were dating while still married, yes separated but still married. Okay, for the sake of argument let's say they waited until the divorce was finalized, it's still tacky for me. @momi


This man is really showing un-Godly behavior.    He's all over the media in salacious photos with Adrienne and this has to be heartbreaking to his former wife.   I pray that she gets over him quick, fast and in a hurry and fully delivered from all humiliation and the pain that he has caused her.  

He is just wrong, wrong, WRONG for all of this for he is not showing any heart for repentance.  None at all.   It's just wrong.   

I got something for him...

Hosea 2:        "...(his) lovers shall reject him."     I hope and pray that Adrienne dumps him which will lead him back to God and into full repentance for all that he has done.     I wish no harm on anyone...just true repentance.     Praise God.


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 17, 2016)

I am truly sad at the demise of their marriage. The only thing that I can say is that there should have been a longer period of time between the announcement of divorce and the seeking of a new relationship. 

Though their marriage was "over" a while ago, it is still fresh to the public and no doubt humiliating to his wife for it to seem like he left her and moved on to someone else publicly. I think that was disrespectful. And those are just my feelings, not gospel...being such a public figure, he should have waited. 

And if I'm honest I can say that as a woman I would feel resentful that he messed up our marriage and then moved on to be happy with someone else so soon. I would want him to be alone (lonely without me) for a while, especially if I am not in any kind of relationship. Yall pray for me


----------

